# Conference Tournament Thread 2014



## bball2223

March is here, which means the Big Dance is right around the corner. First, we must get through the conference tournaments, which is exactly what will be discussed in this thread. I will also keep a running track of the conference tournament champions, as always to keep things organized. This should be a crazy month per usual, as Julius Caesar was once told, "Beware of the Ides of March."


----------



## bball2223

_*Conference Tournament Champions*
_


*America East:* Albany
*American:* Louisville
*Atlantic-10:* St. Joes
*ACC:* Virginia
*Atlantic Sun:* Mercer
*Big 12:* Iowa State
*Big East:* Providence
*Big Sky:* Weber State
*Big South:* Coastal Carolina
*Big Ten:* Michigan State
*Big West:* Cal Poly
*Colonial:* Delaware
*Conference USA:* Tulsa
*Horizon:* UW-Milwaukee
*Ivy League:* Harvard 
*MAAC:* Manhattan
*MAC:* Western Michigan
*MEAC:* North Carolina Central
*Missouri Valley:* Wichita State
*Mountain West:* New Mexico
*Northeast:* Mount St. Mary's
*Ohio Valley:* Eastern Kentucky
*Pac-12:* UCLA
*Patriot League:* American
*SEC:* Florida
*Southern:* Wofford
*Southland:* Stephen F. Austin
*SWAC:* Texas Southern
*Summit:* North Dakota State
*Sun Belt:* UL-Lafayette
*West Coast:* Gonzaga
*WAC:* New Mexico State


----------



## bball2223

Also discuss the pre-conference tournament March games in here. 

Close one between Cinci and UConn in Storrs right now. 45-40 Huskies with 3 minutes left.


----------



## Gronehestu

man, I don't even...

Literally every team in America can win against any team they face. Literally every team in America can be defeated by any team they face

This season is wild


----------



## bball2223

I just saw Kentucky lost to South Carolina. This was a team that was supposed to be more talented than the '11/'12 team. Insane how below average they really are.


----------



## Gronehestu

The 2013-14 Indiana Hoosiers:

Losses vs
Illinois
Northwestern
Penn State
Purdue

Wins vs 
Wisconsin
Ohio State
Michigan

I know I keep harping on it, but even if I didn't despise Tom Crean with every fiber of my soul, they deserve to be pointed out and flogged for that crap. They're the worst kind of team you could possibly get stuck with in your league. They're a big name, and they have history. So people expect things from them. They've got 2 legit NBA players, and possibly more depending on how kids develop. They've got a big-money 'coach' (lol)...

...but all they do is lose to teams that aren't going to play in the NCAA tournament, and beat teams that are trying to contend on the national stage. They make everything about the B1G look worse because they are such a worthless dungheap. Ugh. Anyways

Wisconsin gutted out a win at Penn St today, which I know sounds laughable but everybody struggles to put the Nittany Lions away. They've got two outstanding guards and now that Dickerson and Johnson are eligible, solid depth. It sucks that they're going to lose Frazier, but Chambers has done a nice job of making that team competitive against anyone they face. 

I'm not going to freak out about anything, although the final 5 minutes were exceptionally stressful. We gave up offensive rebound after offensive rebound, but most were on weird bounces and it wasn't like they were just pounding us on the boards. They did score a TON of points in the paint though. I'm just not going to freak out about it anymore cause it does no good, we're just straight up a soft interior team. 

I hope we can score 70 every game once the regular season ends, because if we don't we're probably going to get beat. Sad but true. 

Clemson keeps trying to give itself a chance...I'm really hoping they can make a run in the ACC tourney. UNC is about due for a letdown, because every single team in the nation that's won 7 or 8 games in a row this season, has then followed it up by 3 or 4 losses in a row lol

Marquette is absolutely drawn and quartered by Villanova. Can we stop this ridiculous talk of Marquette being anywhere near the bubble, now? Thanks

Credit to Arizona - they obviously hit a huge bump in the road a few weeks back and struggled for a couple games, but the last 4 they have 2 good road wins over bubble teams, they dismantled Cal as payback, and now they're dismantling Stanford.

I do think that the Pac 12 is Arizona....and then a bunch of kinda pedestrian teams. But give Zona this - they're not screwing around. They're getting prepared for the real tests.


----------



## Diable

I have not watched Kentucky a ton, but I do not see a very good team when I do. It is not like they are losing to incredible competition either.


----------



## bball2223

I totally agree, that class is one of the most overhyped ever.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

I just hope that we can all agree that no team should ever be ranked #1 on the basis of incoming freshman again. I mean EVER again.

Everybody thought college basketball was over when Calipari finally won one, but that completely undersold how good Anthony Davis was. There isn't a guy like that available every year or even every 5 years.


----------



## Gronehestu

The brackets aren't out, so I can't make any predictions yet. But it really wouldn't surprise me if Michigan State and Syracuse made the Final Four this year


----------



## Diable

Probably as many teams as could win this year as any year, probably a dozen teams could win it. Every one of them could lose in the first weekend too


----------



## Diable

I did not realize Syracuse had lost again to Ga Tech. That team has totally run out of magic beans.


----------



## bball2223

Gronehestu said:


> The brackets aren't out, so I can't make any predictions yet. But it really wouldn't surprise me if Michigan State and Syracuse made the Final Four this year


State needs Appling healthy. If he is healthy they will make a run. He isn't their best player, but he is their most important.


----------



## Gronehestu

lol I said the Michigan State/Syracuse thing a bit snarkily; this season everyone seems to be running extremely hot and then going to extremely cold, so why not those two teams?

Now Saint Louis has joined the party. And I swear UNC is going to get in on the act before long; this season is just too even across all of college sports. We see it in every sport there is. The playing field is pretty even right now across the landscape of athletic competition, and certainly in college hoops. Every team has ability, every team has a player or two capable of great things. 

If you're hot, you're on fire. And if you're cold, it sucks...but wait 10 days, the pendulum is bound to swing back again.


----------



## bball2223

These tournaments are already underway:

*Atlantic Sun
*Big South
*Horizon
*Northeast
*Ohio Valley
*Patriot League
*West Coast

Tomorrow the following tournaments start:

*Missouri Valley
*Metro Atlantic


----------



## bball2223

Gronehestu said:


> lol I said the Michigan State/Syracuse thing a bit snarkily; this season everyone seems to be running extremely hot and then going to extremely cold, so why not those two teams?
> 
> Now Saint Louis has joined the party. And I swear UNC is going to get in on the act before long; this season is just too even across all of college sports. We see it in every sport there is. The playing field is pretty even right now across the landscape of athletic competition, and certainly in college hoops. Every team has ability, every team has a player or two capable of great things.
> 
> If you're hot, you're on fire. And if you're cold, it sucks...but wait 10 days, the pendulum is bound to swing back again.


haha, its all good. Parallels between the two; late season slide, injuries to Grant/Appling, are also there. 

I think State has a better chance than Syracuse. Syracuse struggles to score without Grant and Izzo > Boeheim. 

I hope as a fan UNC keeps up their hot streak, but we will see. The hot/cold observation you made is spot on though. Very intrigued by how March plays out.


----------



## bball2223

Also very stoked to be on spring break next week. All I have is work, gym and basketball, which reminds me I need to knock out the rest of season two of House of Cards prior to Monday.


----------



## Gronehestu

bball2223 said:


> Also very stoked to be on spring break next week.


****in' a man...10 more days. I won't even care about working 8 hours each day, it'll be get done, come home, smoke, watch hoops, repeat. Go on and spend your money on vacations, other people - we've got March Madness

You're right about Izzo and Sparty being the greater threat; that said, if the Orange ever find their sack of magic beans once again they'll be trouble cause that defense is scandal-proof and Ennis has proven he's for real. 

I really hope Sparty does get it together/healthy. I've said before and I'll say again with regards to MSU under Izzo:






Stanford goes down at home to a Colorado team that's forever on the ropes. I am not even going to try and understand Stanford anymore, they are talented enough to beat anyone but they might be the most inconsistent team in America. 

GW hangs on against St Joe's - that's a real nice win. 

Wake beating Duke is straight up inexplicable...wonder if it'll be enough for Bzdellik to get one more year out of his A.D pal. I hope so just because it'll be funny if the whole town of Winston-Salem marches en masse to forcibly remove the pair

I was worried for the Huskers having to face IU in Bloomington, but they got it done. 

Had a real good laugh at Andy Kennedy and Marshall Henderson, they were down by about 50 in the 2nd half at Arkansas; Ole Miss sold its soul for the opportunity to end their tourney drought, and they did it, but now they've fallen even further down the mountain than they started. I think Jen Bielema knows a word that would fit here...


----------



## bball2223

Gronehestu said:


> ****in' a man...10 more days. I won't even care about working 8 hours each day, it'll be get done, come home, smoke, watch hoops, repeat. Go on and spend your money on vacations, other people - we've got March Madness


Damn straight, although I wouldn't mind being in South Padre or Daytona Beach either.


----------



## Gronehestu

bball2223 said:


> Damn straight, although I wouldn't mind being in South Padre or Daytona Beach either.


I have the pride of the broke, man: no money to holiday no matter how nice it'd be lmao


----------



## Gronehestu

Iowa is officially in a tailspin, while Michigan State got a big dose of its mojo back; what an interesting game for two teams to spring off in opposite directions. 

McCabe's technical on Trice was pretty funny, given that he's a senior. That says so much about Iowa under McCaffery - they have all kinds of ability, but they follow their coach's unprofessional and shitty example. It's like the Lions have been under Jim Schwartz - could be so good but just don't have the intangibles for it. 

Appling played well tonight, and that's big. Trice is high in the running for best backup guard in America. When Sparty is right, they've got everything you could possibly want, so look out. 

I know the national guys are going to have Xavier in across the board, and their resume is pretty good...but I don't think they should feel very comfortable. This was a week that they had a chance to go 2-0 and resoundingly lock up a bid, but they've fallen flat instead.

Cincinnati, Cincinnati. I loved watching that game tonight. I said I was going to study and I watched way too much of it lol - Kilpatrick missed his first few shots on an emotional night, but then he got a reload look from 3 and it didn't even touch the net as it went in. Cincy never looked back. How about Rubles getting 24? Jackson and Rubles were not comfortable, reliable players on the offensive end when this year began. But they are two of the more creative grinders in the paint that you'll find and they create opportunities for themselves. Nothing Cincy does is pretty, aside from Kilpatrick's jumpers, but man are they a great team. 

Going down to the wire in Richmond damn I've just flipped over to this with the way Sparty's beating up on Iowa

Also, seriously, what the **** is going on with fans all of a sudden? It's like they're trying to force the NCAA to put up a net around the courts and keep people from making assholes of themselves. Stahp it, people, before you ruin it for everyone else!


----------



## bball2223

Harvard wins the Ivy League. First official member of the 2014 NCAA tournament. If you're keeping score at home that's three in a row for the Crimson.


----------



## bball2223

Louisville ran UConn out of the Yum center on Senior Day. 

Is Kentucky in danger of possibly missing the tournament? They've been terrible lately. 

I actually like Oregon's court design.


----------



## bball2223

Also Wiggins with 41 in a loss. Once he adds some more muslce, and consistency he's gonna be scary.


----------



## bball2223

Ohio Valley tournament tonight. Belmont vs. Eastern Kentucky. 2nd official bid punched in a few hours.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Gronehestu said:


> lol I said the Michigan State/Syracuse thing a bit snarkily; this season everyone seems to be running extremely hot and then going to extremely cold, so why not those two teams?
> *
> Now Saint Louis has joined the party*. And I swear UNC is going to get in on the act before long; this season is just too even across all of college sports. We see it in every sport there is. The playing field is pretty even right now across the landscape of athletic competition, and certainly in college hoops. Every team has ability, every team has a player or two capable of great things.
> 
> If you're hot, you're on fire. And if you're cold, it sucks...but wait 10 days, the pendulum is bound to swing back again.


Injuries to Jordair Jett and Dwayne Evans have come at a really inopportune time. Jett was running away with A-10 POY.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

bball2223 said:


> Louisville ran UConn out of the Yum center on Senior Day.
> 
> Is Kentucky in danger of possibly missing the tournament? They've been terrible lately.
> 
> I actually like Oregon's court design.


Kentucky is in because the committee wouldn't dare 1-bid a BCS league.


----------



## bball2223

EpicFailGuy said:


> Kentucky is in because the committee wouldn't dare 1-bid a BCS league.


That's a valid point, too. Their resume sucks, but you're right.


----------



## bball2223

Oregon looking to get a resume boosting win over Arizona. Up 53-51 with about 3 minutes left.


----------



## Gronehestu

WOW, Arkansas.

It's like the SEC wants to be a 2-bid league in spite of itself. It's very possible that both Kentucky and Arkansas will advance deep in the conference tourney because - let's face it - who else is gonna take them out? Maybe Tennessee...but anyways at this point, if the NCAA brackets came out tonight, I would have a conniption if either Kentucky or Arkansas gets better than a 10 seed.

As to my guest list thread man I'm gonna try and update it I got off work tomorrow so we'll see, lotta changes I can see already...gotta make a new list before the big-time conference tourneys begin (no slight to Arch madness but it's looking like a one-team tourney this year)


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Gronehestu said:


> WOW, Arkansas.
> 
> It's like the SEC wants to be a 2-bid league in spite of itself. It's very possible that both Kentucky and Arkansas will advance deep in the conference tourney because - let's face it - who else is gonna take them out? Maybe Tennessee...but anyways at this point, if the NCAA brackets came out tonight, I would have a conniption if either Kentucky or Arkansas gets better than a 10 seed.
> 
> As to my guest list thread man I'm gonna try and update it I got off work tomorrow so we'll see, lotta changes I can see already...gotta make a new list before the big-time conference tourneys begin (no slight to Arch madness but it's looking like a one-team tourney this year)


I never thought I would see a weakened MVC that is as good as the SEC. And the A-10 blows the SEC away. 

*Don't tell Mizzou fans that, they tend not to like it much.


----------



## bball2223

Oregon beats Arizona 64-57.


----------



## Gronehestu

EpicFailGuy said:


> I never thought I would see a weakened MVC that is as good as the SEC. And the A-10 blows the SEC away.
> 
> *Don't tell Mizzou fans that, they tend not to like it much.


Mizzou has no room to talk after the last half dozen games lol

Yeah man I've definitely seen you posting about Jett/Evans in the A-10 forum and wasn't gonna make a whole post just to say how bad it sucks...but it ****ing sucks. Those guys have improved for 4 years and I would be sorely disappointed if they march all this way just to have injuries derail things at the end. That sucks for anybody, let alone a team I admire like the Bills with those kinda players. 

Grats to Oregon, that's a massive win. I'm not a big fan of that floor though lol, Oregon is in all sports way too much flash for my taste. I get that they're the Nike whores, but that takes them down a notch in my book, not up

Meanwhile Indiana is continuing to piss me off more than any team in America


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Jake Odum might be my favorite player from a conference my fanbase detests. 

Love watching him play, because he's about the worst athlete for a guard that I've ever seen.


----------



## Gronehestu

Arizona State really doesn't want to go to the NCAA tournament...lost 4 of 6 and only one of them was to a surefire tourney 

Really, once you get past Arizona and, I guess UCLA, the Pac 12 is an absolute cluster**** of 9-12 type seeds


----------



## bball2223

My roommate from this past summer had to guard Cosey in high school and he got close to 40 dropped on him. Kid is really good. EKU up 32-24. Lot's of 3's in this game, very entertaining.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

bball2223 said:


> My roommate from this past summer had to guard Cosey in high school and he got close to 40 dropped on him. Kid is really good. EKU up 32-24. Lot's of 3's in this game, very entertaining.


Another fun conference to watch. My family has season SIU-E tickets (yet had to buy the SLU game separately), and I really enjoy watching those teams. They will put it up from anywhere.


----------



## bball2223

EpicFailGuy said:


> Another fun conference to watch. My family has season SIU-E tickets (yet had to buy the SLU game separately), and I really enjoy watching those teams. They will put it up from anywhere.


Super fun to watch. I'm excited for this week. 36-28 EKU at the half.


----------



## bball2223

Eastern Kentucky wins, 79-73. Punches their ticket into the dance as Ohio Valley tournament champs for the first time since '07. Beat the top two seeds (Belmont and Murray State). Congrats to the Colonels, first school to get in the 2014 dance by way of winning the conference tournament.


----------



## Gronehestu

Wow, Iowa...wow...they are who we thought they were










Illinois under Jon Groce has been the hottest and coldest team in America. 

2012-13: started 12-0, then lost 8 out of 11, then won 6 out of 7, then lost 4 out of 5

2013-14: started 7-0, then won 6 of 8, then lost 10 out of 11, now have won 4 of 5

The amazing thing is, this is not new for Groce; his teams at Ohio that reached the NCAAs never won the MAC regular season title, they just went on runs in the conference tourney. Although that last team he had there was pretty freakin good

So as I said back in early January, I'm not sold on Illinois, or on Groce as a coach. But we know one thing: his team is either at the bottom of the barrel or absolutely on fire. Illinois could very seriously win the NCAA tournament any year under him - he's got lots of talent now and he's bringing in a ton more next season. But it's every bit if not more likely that his team won't even make the field of 68, and they'll continue to make their fans lose hair and sleep

UPDATING now that the games are done

UCLA with an absolutely ridiculous loss on the Palouse. Wazzou had lost 8 straight PAC 12 games and Ken Bone is going to be fired like, 3 hours after the Cougs are eliminated in the conference tourney.

Dig this: after starting the game on a 9-0 run, UCLA was outscored 73-46 to finish the game. What. The. ****

UCLA's biggest claim to fame this year has been that they're the best of the the rest of the PAC 12 after Zona, this churning mass of win one, lose one, win two, lose two bubble-type teams. This loss is so staggering, I don't know what they are now. They'd better show well in the conference and national tourneys or Alford's honeymoon will be extremely short. That's the kind of loss that should drop them at least one, maybe two seeding spots. 

In related news, Cal beats Coloardo by one point. Stanford beats Utah by one point. Oregon State takes out Arizona State...I mean I don't know whether to give that conference 7 bids, or 3. Right now, I'm leaning towards 3

UW-Milwaukee just committed some atrocious Sconnie-on-Sconnie violence in taking Green Bay out of the Horizon tournament. Shit. The Phoenix could absolutely have made a Sweet 16 run; worse teams have pulled it off in the last dozen years. Now it remains to be seen whether they'll care enough to try for the NIT crown, cause they could go get that as a consolation prize. 

Everyone is going to line up and fall over one another to praise Doug McDermott, and you know what? He deserves it. You take him off that team, and they are struggling to get above .500. With him, it's not ridiculous to think they might make a Final Four run - but they'll have to erase years of tourney disappointment to do it. Legendary moments have a lot to do with greatness; going for 45 on senior night is some legendary shit. Dude is truly one of the greatest of any era in college hoops.

Tomorrow Bucky goes to Lincoln for what will be, quite likely, the biggest basketball game ever played by the University of Nebraska. Which is honestly a pretty scary thing for any team to face. Brasky is going to be whipped to a fever pitch and I hope we can withstand them, because they're a good team and they're going to play the game of their lives. That said, though, it's a good test to finish the season; everyone would like a cupcake final game to get everything set for the bigger stage, but the tournament starts one game early for UW. 

On Wisconsin


----------



## bball2223

Wichita State leads Indiana State 39-29 at the half of the Missouri Valley title game.


----------



## Gronehestu

bball2223 said:


> Wichita State leads Indiana State 39-29 at the half of the Missouri Valley title game.


That game feels like they just traded free throws the final few minutes of the half

lol @ Marshall looking at the scoreboard before he answered the sideline reporter's question

WOW, Virginia. Dude...lmao. Nobody can keep winning this year. Doesn't matter how long your winning streak lasts, the fact is that once it ends, it ends resoundingly. Hope that was just a very brief hiccup before the ACC tourney

And Mercer just running away from Florida Gulf Coast. Impressive

If Saint Louis was making their FT's, they'd be up in this game against UMass

And oh look, sniveling weasel-faced Doug Gottlieb is on the halftime show whining about how Wichita St doesn't deserve a 1 seed. I'm running out of ways to say that Gottlieb is a slimy, pathetic, know-nothing grudge-bearing hateful spiteful piece of insect shit

*lol edit


----------



## bball2223

Clark Kellogg better hide those credit cards.


----------



## Gronehestu

*HE'S A BAAAAD MAN*

Jordair Jett scores the final 4 points - including 2/2 clutch free throws - to beat UMass on the road. A-10 player of the year

Wichita State has pulled away from the Sycamores, but Mercer/FGCU is getting good


----------



## bball2223

Wichita State enters the tournament unbeaten as they win the Missouri Valley tournament title.


----------



## Gronehestu

Sparty and Ohio State are playing a great game, trading runs and leads, big plays being made by Craft and Harris. Should be a great 2nd half

Couple surprising scores right now, Vermont down a dozen in the first half to 16-14 Albany, and La Salle is still maintaining a solid lead over St Joe's, 52-44 right now. 

Rodents playing like they want a bid, 23-8 to start vs Penn St


----------



## bball2223

Coastal Carolina (Big South) and Mercer (Atlantic-Sun) also punched their tickets today.


----------



## bball2223

As far as tickets getting punched tomorrow these are the conferences that will award their bids tomorrow:

Colonial: Delaware vs. William & Mary
MAAC: Iona vs. Manhattan
So-Con: Western Carolina vs. Wofford


----------



## bball2223

The following conferences begin their tournaments tomorrow:

*MAC:*
*KenPom Favorite: Toledo

*MEAC*
*KenPom Favorite: N.C. Central


----------



## Gronehestu

MAC tourney is gonna be good - none of their teams are anywhere near great, but there's 6 of them who are all very solid and that tourney is going to be intensely contested. 

Towson/William & Mary has been close throughout, just like MSU/tOSU. That one is going down to the wire


----------



## Gronehestu

Buckeyes tried to make it interesting by missing 3 of 4 FTs at the end but they've knocked off Sparty. Huge win, Craft with a couple late defensive plays to seal the win on a day when he oh by the way became the all-time leader in B1G history in steals. Outstanding player. He's right there with Jett behind Doug McDermott as senior leaders who just get it done.


----------



## bball2223

Appling plays terrible down the stretch of close games all the time, it's like clockwork.


----------



## Gronehestu

35-33 Bucky at the half.

Damn, we cannot defend dribble penetration. It's so scary because a) EVERYONE we face in the postseason sees this, you can't miss it, and they're going to exploit it; and b) it means that we absolutely have to score 70+ every game, because we're going to give up 70+ every game.

Good to have the lead at the half, though, because Brasky is obviously fired up. Crowd is into it. Pettway, damn. He can make a lot of different kinds of shots. Only a sophomore, damn. He might make a name in the tourney and just leave for the NBA. Shields too. Those two guys are custom-built to **** up Wisconsin's porous interior D - 6'6", above-the-rim athletes with the strength and balance to finish at the rim in a variety of ways. Frustrating that we had 3 or 4 completely unforced turnovers on bad passes and stuff.

Gotta clean it up and play some interior D, Bucky. Dekker was assertive with a couple nice dives to the bucket for dunks - being that Pettway has 2 fouls already we should absolutely try to get Dekker the ball and try to drive it at him. Best defense we have for that guy is to put his butt on the pine.

On Wisconsin

Western Carolina just hit a pair of FTs with like 2 seconds left to knock Davidson out of the Southern tourney


----------



## bball2223

So many upsets in these smaller conference tournaments, love it.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

bball2223 said:


> So many upsets in these smaller conference tournaments, love it.


Yeah, that's why this time of year is awesome...unless you're a bubble team hoping for chalk.


----------



## Gronehestu

Boy, Nebraska's home rims are kind to them on FTs and unkind to us lol, please tell me you guys have seen these crazy rolls and bounces they've gotten to fall in

But that's on us - we've missed WAY too many freebies (Hayes 2/7...what), given up too many unforced turnovers, and like usual when things get tough for Bucky, Sam Dekker is absolutely, 100% missing in action. Of all the things that are frustrating about the repetitive reasons that this team loses, that is 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. The best player on your team doesn't want to be the best player on your team. 

Good for Nebraska, frustrating for Bucky. Shields and Petteway have put on film an absolute step-by-step instructional video of how to beat Wisconsin. I really kinda hope they don't let us down at the end of the season...again. Likely going to get Minnesota in the first round of the B1G tournament. Very, very interesting.


----------



## shupioneers1

I know Arkansas beat Kentucky twice (but UK has been awful, so that's saying a lot), but you lose by 25 to a 13-18 team???? So, what it's on the road, Xavier was able to beat them in Tuscaloosa, and Robert Morris only lost by 8 there. Putrid performance by Arkansas, and really I wouldn't have a gripe if they got left out of the field. The SEC sucks this year.


----------



## Gronehestu

Some of the best 'mid-major' tournaments are coming up this week, here's how they shape up:

*MID-AMERICAN CONFERENCE *










*MOUNTAIN WEST*










*WEST COAST CONFERENCE*










*CONFERENCE - USA*










And of course...


----------



## EpicFailGuy

I'm glad you took care of the less fortunate conferences like the SEC.


----------



## Gronehestu

EpicFailGuy said:


> I'm glad you took care of the less fortunate conferences like the SEC.


You know me man, always looking out for the little guys 

In all seriousness, the SEC has saved some face. We in the north like to rag on them because we hear it all football season long, so you gotta take a chance when it comes along. But Tennesse has figured themselves out. Arkansas was really and truly on a roll there before they shit the bed in Alabama. In this year of ridiculous losses all over the place, I won't hold it against them so long as they can win a game or two in the SEC tournament. And of course Florida is beyond reproach, a well-rounded and experienced heavyweight contender. 

And good on Georgia, way to salvage a season all the way up to being the 3 seed in the conference tourney. That's a great job done of not just turning things around but sustaining it by Mark Fox. 

But Kentucky really needs to show something the next couple weeks. And there's no getting around that this has been a disappointing season for 12/14s of the league. So much talent, so little quality

I now have 2.5 hours to finish this paper before the Colonial finale tips off...


----------



## bball2223

Colonial: Delaware vs. William & Mary
MAAC: Iona vs. Manhattan
So-Con: Western Carolina vs. Wofford 

These three games are all for auto bids tonight.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Gronehestu said:


> You know me man, always looking out for the little guys
> 
> In all seriousness, the SEC has saved some face. We in the north like to rag on them because we hear it all football season long, so you gotta take a chance when it comes along. But Tennesse has figured themselves out. Arkansas was really and truly on a roll there before they shit the bed in Alabama. In this year of ridiculous losses all over the place, I won't hold it against them so long as they can win a game or two in the SEC tournament. And of course Florida is beyond reproach, a well-rounded and experienced heavyweight contender.
> 
> And good on Georgia, way to salvage a season all the way up to being the 3 seed in the conference tourney. That's a great job done of not just turning things around but sustaining it by Mark Fox.
> 
> But Kentucky really needs to show something the next couple weeks. And there's no getting around that this has been a disappointing season for 12/14s of the league. So much talent, so little quality
> 
> I now have 2.5 hours to finish this paper before the Colonial finale tips off...


I just love the Mizzou basketball fans who think they're a double-digit favorite against a school 90 miles east. I'm in the STL media market, so I'm officially in SEC and Big 10 territory. B10 basketball fans seem to be OK (save a few Illini fans I know). 

Florida is going to go a long way in the tourney. I don't see another SEC team making the 2nd weekend.


----------



## Gronehestu

I can see where that would get old, man. Shit. You a Cardinals fan?

Delaware threatening to pull away from W&M here early in the 2nd half, up 47-37. I knew about Saddler and Threatt, the outstanding guards for Delaware, but Carl Baptiste is having a heck of a game in the post. Dude looks about 6'8, 270. Hens have the type of talent at the right spots to be a matchup problem for some higher seeds if they get into the NCAAS

North Dakota St is all over Denver, 48-15 early in the 2nd half. Dayum

Thinking I might have to pay more attention to Manhattan/Iona, that one's been closer than the other games tonight.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Gronehestu said:


> I can see where that would get old, man. Shit. You a Cardinals fan?
> 
> Delaware threatening to pull away from W&M here early in the 2nd half, up 47-37. I knew about Saddler and Threatt, the outstanding guards for Delaware, but Carl Baptiste is having a heck of a game in the post. Dude looks about 6'8, 270. Hens have the type of talent at the right spots to be a matchup problem for some higher seeds if they get into the NCAAS
> 
> North Dakota St is all over Denver, 48-15 early in the 2nd half. Dayum
> 
> Thinking I might have to pay more attention to Manhattan/Iona, that one's been closer than the other games tonight.


Yeah, STL pretty much all the way. Manhattan/Iona is actually pretty entertaining. It's this novel concept of offense that I'm not used to.


----------



## Gronehestu

Ah, that's too bad - you always hear people say such wonderful things about Cards fans. However, it is my misfortune to be a Cubs fan. And my greater misfortune to know a pair of truly retarded Cardinals fans who think that simply by jumping on their bandwagon it makes them knowledgeable and objective baseball fans, because dude, haven't you heard, all Cards fans are like that. As if simply being a Cards fan wasn't bad enough










lol I hate the Cards that much more because they're so solidly put together and the Cubs are such a trainwreck...maybe it'll change when all the kids come up

Delaware vs William & Mary turned out to be a heck of a game; after I posted about the score being 47-37, W&M went on a 37-21 run led by CAA frosh of the year Omar Prewitt. But then, of course, Delaware scored the final 7 points of the game, capped by a Baptiste layup, and now they're Dancing

Same for Manhattan, didn't see the end of their win but good on them paying back Iona for knocking them out last year. Tourney is starting to take shape, folks!

Next up is Zaga/St Mary's, should be a good one. Also gonna keep an eye on South Dakota St/IPFW to see who gets the honor of being sacrificed to the Bison.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Gronehestu said:


> Ah, that's too bad - you always hear people say such wonderful things about Cards fans. However, it is my misfortune to be a Cubs fan. And my greater misfortune to know a pair of truly retarded Cardinals fans who think that simply by jumping on their bandwagon it makes them knowledgeable and objective baseball fans, because dude, haven't you heard, all Cards fans are like that. As if simply being a Cards fan wasn't bad enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I hate the Cards that much more because they're so solidly put together and the Cubs are such a trainwreck...maybe it'll change when all the kids come up
> 
> Delaware vs William & Mary turned out to be a heck of a game; after I posted about the score being 47-37, W&M went on a 37-21 run led by CAA frosh of the year Omar Prewitt. But then, of course, Delaware scored the final 7 points of the game, capped by a Baptiste layup, and now they're Dancing
> 
> Same for Manhattan, didn't see the end of their win but good on them paying back Iona for knocking them out last year. Tourney is starting to take shape, folks!
> 
> Next up is Zaga/St Mary's, should be a good one. Also gonna keep an eye on South Dakota St/IPFW to see who gets the honor of being sacrificed to the Bison.


I respect Cubs fans for their loyalty. It's kind of funny to see the dynamic around Springfield, Illinois. It's damn near a 50/50 split. In terms of Big 10 teams, there's a sizeable Wisconsin contingent around STL to go along with the Failing Illini fans. The most hated team around here, for some reason, is Purdue.


----------



## Gronehestu

It really is hard to keep rooting for them man. Really Purdue? I thought they're like...the Denmark of the Midwest sports scene, they don't bother anyone and nobody really notices them lol

Seems Wisconsin fans really do have a nest everywhere, good to hear it!


----------



## EpicFailGuy

The Purdue thing goes back to Matt Painter turning down Mizzou I think. I would have thought Indiana for sure, but SLU hiring anyone with any connection to the Hoosiers might have something to do with that. 

I think the only bad thing about Wisconsin (to SLU fans) was Brad Soderberg, but we've forgiven you for that. As Majerus was building, he mentioned that he was looking at what Wisconsin was doing. Too bad we got you guys a year too late, because Rick really wanted to play the Badgers.


----------



## Gronehestu

EpicFailGuy said:


> The Purdue thing goes back to Matt Painter turning down Mizzou I think. I would have thought Indiana for sure, but SLU hiring anyone with any connection to the Hoosiers might have something to do with that.
> 
> I think the only bad thing about Wisconsin (to SLU fans) was Brad Soderberg, but we've forgiven you for that. As Majerus was building, he mentioned that he was looking at what Wisconsin was doing. Too bad we got you guys a year too late, because Rick really wanted to play the Badgers.


That would have been awesome man, Bo and Rick going at it. Old-school goodness. How great would it have been to just sit there and listen to those two talk hoops. Only problem might be that each one would want to do the talking 

Soderberg was a solid guy and probably got a raw deal from UW, but looking back it's hard to say we didn't make the right move. How would you rate him for the job he did at Saint Louis?


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Gronehestu said:


> That would have been awesome man, Bo and Rick going at it. Old-school goodness. How great would it have been to just sit there and listen to those two talk hoops. Only problem might be that each one would want to do the talking
> 
> Soderberg was a solid guy and probably got a raw deal from UW, but looking back it's hard to say we didn't make the right move. How would you rate him for the job he did at Saint Louis?


He really never got off the ground. His only 4 star recruit was a workout warrior who beat up on marginal competition because he was 7 feet tall. He wasn't a bad game coach, but his recruiting killed him. He upset some of the AAU guys around here by passing on guys that wanted to come to SLU. 

It wasn't the disaster I joke about under Brad, but he wasn't going to win here. He's doing a great job at Lindenwood now, and I think he'll be there when Lindenwood makes the jump to D1.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

The other thing to consider with Soderberg is the conference change really hurt. At the time, there was a big push to join the Missouri Valley Conference instead of the A-10, and many fans took out their frustration on him. A lot of fans couldn't see SLU as part of an Eastern based league when there was a similar league right in their backyard. 

Turns out, the move paid off.


----------



## bball2223

Auto-Bids to be awarded today:

*Horizon:* UW-Milwaukee vs. Wright State
*Northeastern:* Robert Morris vs. Mount St. Mary's
*Summit:* North Dakota State vs. IPFW
*West Coast:* Gonzaga vs. BYU

The following conference tournaments start today:

*C-USA:*
*KenPom projected favorite: Louisiana Tech

*SWAC:*
*KenPom projected favorite: Southern


----------



## bball2223

UM-Milwaukee and Mount St. Mary's punch their tickets to the dance. No idea what UM-Milwaukee will be seeded, but St. Mary's at .500 probably assures them of a 16 seed.


----------



## bball2223

Summit title game is pretty close. 54-53 North Dakota State with 2 minutes to go. 

Gonzaga up by 13 last I checked in the WCC final with around 9 minutes left.


----------



## bball2223

Now NDSU 56-55 with 78 ticks left.


----------



## bball2223

Oh budge. NDSU hits an and-1 with 12 seconds left. IPFW hits a layup with 3 seconds left. 59-58, 3 seconds to go, NDSU ball.


----------



## bball2223

IPFW's 3/4 cour heave at the buzzer is just short and NDSU wins 60-57. Their 2nd bid in school history, first since 2009.


----------



## bball2223

At the under 4 media timeout Gonzaga leads BYU 63-54.


----------



## bball2223

Gonzaga will win the WCC title 75-64. This will be their 16th straight tournament appearance, and this was their 17th straight conference title game appearance.


----------



## Gronehestu

Ok Panthers!!! Even without Green Bay, the 2nd best team in the state, and without Marquette, the 3rd best team in the state, Wisconsin still gets two teams in the Dance! And as luck would have it, it's the Panthers, who I have the easiest time rooting for among all our in-state foes. Good on Rob Jeter, keeping his guys playing hard the whole way.

They probably don't stand a chance against whoever they're matched up with, but congrats all the same! And damn I missed the whole end of that NDSU/IPFW game, sounded pretty excellent


----------



## bball2223

It was a pretty solid game, exciting at the end. 

Hoping things pick up in here the next few days. I will miss some of tomorrow's action as the school I coach at has their varsity team in the regional finals at home, two games from the Breslin. March is truly a great month for basketball all around.


----------



## Gronehestu

Good luck bruh, get onto the big court


----------



## bball2223

A lot of conference tournaments open tomorrow:

*American:*
*KenPom projected favorite: Louisville

*Atlantic-10:*
*KenPom projected favorite: VCU

*ACC:*
*KenPom projected favorite: Virginia

*Big-12:*
*KenPom projected favorite: Kansas

*Big East:*
*KenPom projected favorite: Villanova

*Mountain West:*
*KenPom projected favorite: San Diego State

*Pac-12:*
*KenPom projected favorite: Arizona

*SEC:*
*KenPom projected favorite: Florida

*Southland:*
*KenPom projected favorite: Stephen F. Austin


----------



## bball2223

The Patriot League will award their automatic bid tomorrow night, this is the matchup:

*Boston University vs. American


----------



## bball2223

Gronehestu said:


> Good luck bruh, get onto the big court


Gracias.


----------



## shupioneers1

bball2223 said:


> The Patriot League will award their automatic bid tomorrow night, this is the matchup:
> 
> *Boston University vs. American



My 1 cousin graduated from Manhattan last year, they got to the NCAAs. my other cousin, her sister is a senior at BU. Would be cool if they both got into the tournament the same year


----------



## bball2223

shupioneers1 said:


> My 1 cousin graduated from Manhattan last year, they got to the NCAAs. my other cousin, her sister is a senior at BU. Would be cool if they both got into the tournament the same year


That would be pretty awesome. Boston was pretty heavily favored to win the tournament according to KenPom.


----------



## bball2223

American ends up beating BU to gain the auto bid from the Patriot League.


----------



## David HD

American's defense is really good. I don't see them getting out of the round of 64, but I bet they can make things frustrating for whoever they play.


----------



## bball2223

Agreed.

Watching UCF/Temple in the American quarters. Will Cummings for Temple is electric. Only a junior too. A guy to keep an eye on for next year.


----------



## Gronehestu

bball2223 said:


> Watching UCF/Temple in the American quarters. Will Cummings for Temple is electric. Only a junior too. A guy to keep an eye on for next year.


lol I see that pointing at your post does no good when my post ends up top of page

It's kind of a shame that Temple has been so appallingly bad defensively this year, and thus hasn't won any games, because the development of DeCosy and Cummings have really gone for naught. 

Next year they can be good if they learn to keep the bucket out of the other team's hoop. With Lee coming back, they've got proven, high-volume scorers at the 1, 3 and 5. There really aren't many teams in America can make that claim. 

Cummings has improved a lot as a 1 this year, that was the big issue with him going from third guard to lead guard. He has his turnover issues, but he's more than doubled his assists and certainly has the skills and quickness to give teams all kinda problems. DeCosy can really add to his game because he's rail-skinny, if he learns to do work more efficiently on smaller guys he'll be very hard to defend. I haven't seen them a ton but every time I've watched he settles for a ton of long jumpers.

EDIT: wow, their defensive numbers are worse than I'd thought - 77.6 ppg/against (324th nationally), 47.5 FG% against (324), 35.9% 3FG against (272)...that's absolutely putrid for a team that has so much talent. Wow.


----------



## bball2223

Sykes with 36 and 9 to lead UCF to a double OT victory. Hopefully this thread gets more action starting tomorrow since there will be more high profile teams playing.


----------



## bball2223

Also Temples defense is putrid. A tournament team next year if they improve on that side of the ball.

Also my internet is out (been posting from mobile all day), but if I have time tomorrow in-between work, the gym and our game that got rescheduled I'll get up the conferences starting/finishing.


----------



## Gronehestu

Early day results of note: 

I'm still not sure how good Louisville is; they have the pedigree, and the talent, and they've absolutely taken the bad teams they've played out behind the woodshed and bloodied their backsides...but I wonder how they'll fare against the best teams. The AAC tourney semifinals are going to be a couple very good games. 

Kansas finishes off OK St in OT, Pokes mounted a charge but even with no Embiid KU just slaughtered them on the boards. Meanwhile, Wiggins looks like he might be rounding into top-pick form - 30 points on 17 shots. He's been wonderfully efficient lately. Naadir Tharpe with 7 dimes, 2 turnovers. And Tarik Black with 11 boards and made 3/4 foul shots. Kansas is so loaded that they can lose a potential top overall pick in Embiid and still have a 3 year starter as the backup. Damn. It's good to be on the Mount Rushmore of college hoops, eh?

SMU with a bad loss to Houston - they've had a couple bad games in a row now. 

*TEAMS THAT DO NOT BELONG IN THE BUBBLE CONVERSATION: *
Missouri
Utah
Georgetown
Florida St...I think, at least. They have nothing that jumps out at you. Maybe this is me just being me, but if it comes down to like a St Joe's vs a Florida St, unless the Noles can knock someone off in the ACC tourney, they just don't have anything that impressive going for them. 5 top 100 wins? None of which came against ranked teams (well, ok UMass was at the time)...there's other teams with similar/better resumes and definitely with better wins. 
...and Arkansas is making their case for not being in, too LOL

Even with the 2-OT win over a very, very pedestrian A&M team (which, to me, just makes them look even weaker), Mizzou does not have anything on their resume that makes me say 'that's a tourney team'. Nothing at all. 

Villanova...wat. Wat

Nobody wants a #1 seed! lol...Jerry Palm now has Bucky back as the 4th #1 seed, but I don't agree - yet. We'll see how the B1G tourney shakes out, but if it goes to a B1G school it has to be whichever of UW or Michigan finishes the best.

Illinois continues being Illinois. I betcha they'll make the B1G championship game lol

Holy shit tonight is gonna be good there's like 20 games and I really need to focus on other things than basketball but damn...it's gonna be tough


----------



## Gronehestu

My god...I was going to edit but this deserves its own post. Kentucky has the flimsiest resume of a team that has been highly ranked most of the year, that I have ever seen. 

Dig this - comparing UK's resume to a bunch of other very bubbilicious teams, and by and large, they ALL have much more in terms of quality high-end wins. Meanwhile the Cats have...uh...their name? A gaudy bunch of freshmen? Should they even be a lock at this point, especially considering that they've been stubbing their toe all over lately?















































Put another way: the University of Kentucky men's basketball team has exactly one - ONE - win over an NCAA tournament team. 

They should be sweating. I know they'll be in regardless, cause of their name, but wow...that is a HUGELY overrated team.

It's taken me so long to make this post that I've just now seen the score but holy shit @ Arkansas! 










*ARKANSAS ABSOLUTELY SHOULD NOT GET A BID*. They have shit the bed spectacularly and completely the last two games. To lose to a pair of teams that are both a half-dozen games under .500 should eliminate any bubble team in such a situation.

..............................

and now, this... http://www.cbssports.com/collegebas...racketology-arkansas-drops-out-mizzou-back-in




























A better title for that article should be "being that we are very nearly owned by the SEC, it doesn't matter how bad they continue to look, we're going to give them bids no matter what"


----------



## shupioneers1

The closest the Razorbacks should get to the NCAA tournament is a greyhound bus ticket to the closest site and $30 for the cheapest tickets at the door. That is NOT a tournament team. A tournament team does not lose by 25 to a 13-18 team and then follow that up with a loss to the 12 (13??) seed in the opening round of their quarterfinals.


----------



## bball2223

Kentucky is a lock, but they shouldn't be. What an overrated group of freshman.


----------



## shupioneers1

Iowa's free fall continues as they lose to Northwestern. Weren't they in the top 10 only like a month ago??


----------



## Gronehestu

shupioneers1 said:


> Iowa's free fall continues as they lose to Northwestern. Weren't they in the top 10 only like a month ago??


Iowa straight up doesn't deserve a bid

They had a great 3 month run, with an iron-clad tournament resume

But I'm trying hard to think of a team that has found this many different ways to lose basketball games during the very final buildup to the tourney

I know I'm always championing B1G schools all over the place, but the Hawkeyes are just ridiculous. No team that fails this hard at the finish line deserves to get in. 

And what's more, McCaffery should be feeling SERIOUS heat right now. If I was their AD I'd sit him down tonight and tell him that he has exactly one year left. This was supposed to be 'the year', and they have absolutely trainwrecked. What an embarrassment.

Oh, and edit: this is too prime a cut of beef just laying there to not have a bite

Hey, Jared Uhtoff - how you like being a Hawkeye?


----------



## shupioneers1

Really surprised at how bad UConn walloped Memphis tonight. The Huskies beat them twice during the season, but winning a second time at the FedEx forum by that much was a big surprise. Not that it matters because all 3 are getting in anyways, but I say the winner of UConn/Cincinnati beats Louisville on Saturday.


----------



## bball2223

Finally have internet back, and got the last 4 hours off of work paid in full. 

Watching Michigan/Illinois currently. I'm still not sold on Groce, but he has them rotating very well on defense so far. Next year will be very telling for him.


----------



## bball2223

Michigan escapes as Illinois misses a floater at the buzzer.


----------



## Kreutz35

Illinois should've beat Michigan. Great look at the buzzer, but Abrams short-armed it.


----------



## Kreutz35

Nebrasketball time! Should be a good defensive battle here.


----------



## Kreutz35

Lots of good, surprise games in the Big Ten tourney so far.


----------



## bball2223

Virginia is going to take care of Florida State and probably their tournament hopes. My Tar Heels have next against Pitt.


----------



## bball2223

St. Bonnies with a game winning 3 over St. Louis. Hopefully the Billikens get healthy by next week.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

I am so pissed off at this team and the way the last minute was called.

Five f'ing seniors can't rotate to stop one 3 point shot.


----------



## Kreutz35

If Mizzery wins this game, are they in?


----------



## Kreutz35




----------



## bball2223

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/college-basketball/news/20140314/acc-tournament-barclays-center-2017/

ACC appears to be moving the conference tournament for at least a two year stretch to the Barclay's Center in Brooklyn. Could be as early as 2017, but the A-10 has a contract through 2017, so at the latest it would be 2018/2019. The ACC tournament will be in Greensboro next year and D.C. in 2016.


----------



## Gronehestu

EpicFailGuy said:


> I am so pissed off at this team and the way the last minute was called.
> 
> Five f'ing seniors can't rotate to stop one 3 point shot.


Know that feel bro. Sucks. Jett was doing all he could, I was flipping around but damn. #35 for Bonnies is a heck of a player though

Saint Louis will be better in the NCAAs, the A-10 teams are more familiar with what they do. But they'll knock somebody around and get a win or two.

Ohio St really opening up on Brasky - the advantage of playing in the early rounds is really starting to look obvious. Hope it doesn't bite Bucky!

Also, with Mizzou getting smacked by Florida, if they get in I'm going to break things. They have a win over UCLA...and...Arkansas? Their resume is absolutely pedestrian and they should in no way get a bid. They haven't beaten ANYONE in two months


----------



## bball2223

Ohio State seems to be hitting it's groove.


----------



## bball2223

20-8 Pitt, with 8:52 left in the first half. UNC looks flat, I guess better here than next week, but this isn't a good sign. Still 29 minutes to sort it out. Turnovers/rebounds are killing us.


----------



## bball2223

Both coaches have called timeouts with less than a minute until the media timeout. Hate when that happens this early in a game.


----------



## Kreutz35

These refs in the Nebraska-OSU game are letting a lot go. It's really helping both defenses as no one can seem to do anything. Couple 3s by Nebraska has it tied up at 20


----------



## Kreutz35

Gallegos is getting hot. Somebody needed to for Nebraska.


----------



## Kreutz35

First Nebrasketball lead. Shields trying to take over.


----------



## Kreutz35

Nebraska up 3 at half despite terrible shooting. Definitely a defensive battle.


----------



## bball2223

Tim Miles is the definition of white and nerdy. Awesome dude though, Nebrasketbawl better enjoy him.


----------



## Kreutz35

bball2223 said:


> Tim Miles is the definition of white and nerdy. Awesome dude though, Nebrasketbawl better enjoy him.


The way he looks and the way he acts/coaches are completely different. And I love it!


----------



## bball2223

kreutz35 said:


> The way he looks and the way he acts/coaches are completely different. And I love it!


Same.


----------



## bball2223

McAdoo with the jumper at the buzzer to cut the Pitt lead to 36-26 at the half. UNC starting to wake up the last five minutes of the half. For most of the half they were getting destroyed on the boards, settling for jumpers and very slow rotating defensively. Hats off to Pitt because they played well, but if we can build upon those last five minutes of the first half we will be fine.

Zanna is playing real well; 6 points, 10 boards, 3 assists at the half.


----------



## Gronehestu

Brasky came back hard the last 11 minutes or so, good game. 

Come on Pitt! lol if they play great against a good team and lose again late I'm gonna feel pretty bad for them. 

Dayton and St Joe's though! Real good game so far. I'm not gonna get jack shit done today and that is both sobering and exhilarating at once


----------



## Kreutz35

OSU with much better shooting percentage and more rebounds, but Nebraska's owning the turnover battle. That's the difference right now.


----------



## Kreutz35

Nebraska up 6, biggest lead of the game.


----------



## Kreutz35

OSU struggling from the stripe. 4 straight missed free throws.


----------



## Kreutz35

Nebraska up 8 on a very contested made shot by Rivers.


----------



## Kreutz35

Time out OSU


----------



## Kreutz35

I know Craft is the DPOY, but watch Benny Parker play defense. He absolutely refuses to give up an inch, even against guys a foot taller than him. Pure heart and a great defender!


----------



## Kreutz35

12 point Nebraska lead! And a T on OSU.


----------



## Kreutz35

I don't see OSU going out without a fight though. Fully expecting them to make a run here. Gotta keep fighting.


----------



## Kreutz35

And here comes that run. Gotta dig in and withstand. This is still a fight.


----------



## bball2223

5 minutes into the second half and Talib Zanna has more rebounds (17) then UNC's whole team does (16). Pitiful.


----------



## Kreutz35

Petteway and Pitchford stop the run, but OSU has figured out their problems. Should be a good finish.


----------



## bball2223

UNC getting blown out means I'll get a longer time frame in which to go lift before the 630/7 block of games tonight.


----------



## Kreutz35

Man, that OSU press is tough. Can't even inbound the ball right now.


----------



## Kreutz35

Ugh...


----------



## Kreutz35

Getting very physical.


----------



## Gronehestu

kreutz35 said:


> Getting very physical.


For sure this is a great game

Talib Zanna is doing WORK, love that guy

Also, Tennessee and Providence sure have lucked into good matchups for a potential advance deep in their respective tournies lol


----------



## Kreutz35

Gronehestu said:


> For sure this is a great game
> 
> Talib Zanna is doing WORK, love that guy
> 
> Also, Tennessee and Providence sure have lucked into good matchups for a potential advance deep in their respective tournies lol


Such a game of runs. Nebraska's uncomfortable. Need Shields and Petteway to attack like they did against Wiscy.


----------



## Gronehestu

kreutz35 said:


> *Such a game of runs*. Nebraska's uncomfortable. Need Shields and Petteway to attack like they did against Wiscy.


lmao you're not kidding

What was Brasky's big run after the initial tOSU surge, like 37-12?


----------



## Kreutz35

Gronehestu said:


> lmao you're not kidding
> 
> What was Brasky's big run after the initial tOSU surge, like 37-12?


Something like that. This OSU run has been just as big too. Need some defense now.


----------



## HKF

Damn Nebraska really wilted down the stretch. For the last four minutes, it didn't look like they ever ran an offensive play, just one guy out high dribbling over and over again. Hope they still get in, but that was disappointing to watch.


----------



## Gronehestu

Damn very entertaining game, and an interesting matchup now tOSU vs Michigan

And I guess St Joe's is off the bubble, solid win over Dayton


----------



## Kreutz35

HKF said:


> Damn Nebraska really wilted down the stretch. For the last four minutes, it didn't look like they ever ran an offensive play, just one guy out high dribbling over and over again. Hope they still get in, but that was disappointing to watch.


Honestly, that's more or less been our offense all year. It works for us more often than it doesn't, but when it doesn't it's really ugly.


----------



## Kreutz35

I don't think I've ever been this disappointed about a Nebraska basketball loss. In a kind of sick way, that shows just how much progress this team has made.


----------



## Kreutz35

As a Nebrasketball fan right now, perspective is important. Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Gronehestu

kreutz35 said:


> As a Nebrasketball fan right now, perspective is important. Rome wasn't built in a day.


You got a young hungry team man. They arrived way, way faster than you could've ever hoped - and the season is far from over for you

Chin up. Carry the B1G flag in the NCAAs

Shit, if they lost their tourney game by 30 I'd still call this season a rousing success


----------



## bball2223

Louisville/Houston on right now. The score is 21-16 Louisville. Russ Smith has 16 already. He's been on a tear lately.


----------



## HKF

Montrezl Harrell is a damn animal. He is going to be a great NBA player. You can't play that hard with that kind of ferocity and athleticism in the paint and not be good.


----------



## bball2223

HKF said:


> Montrezl Harrell is a damn animal. He is going to be a great NBA player. You can't play that hard with that kind of ferocity and athleticism in the paint and not be good.


I love his game. I'm surprised at how low he is on some of these mock drafts.


----------



## Rather Unique

This Iowa St/KU game shaping up to be something. Physical, chippy, The Mayor got T'ed up, KU up 2 at the half. 

Side note: Nigel Hayes been really good this year. Love his game. Bucky in control up 15 against Minny.


----------



## Rather Unique

bball2223 said:


> I love his game. I'm surprised at how low he is on some of these mock drafts.


My guess is concerns bout his height. Listed at 6'8. But Ive heard he's barely checked in at 6'7 before...


----------



## bball2223

Wish Charter had ESPNU so I could catch that game. Should've put the ACC games on the U and Big 12 on the main channel. 

I like them a lot this year, but I'm pretty excited to see how good VCU will be next year. They lose Brandenburg/Reddic, but return everyone else + a stellar recruiting class.


----------



## bball2223

Rather Unique said:


> My guess is concerns bout his height. Listed at 6'8. But Ive heard he's barely checked in at 6'7 before...


Yeah, that makes sense. It's hard for me to picture him being shorter than 6'8" with how long and athletic he is, and then I see him stand next to other players and you see that he is really not that tall.


----------



## bball2223

This Seton Hall/Providence game is pretty good.


----------



## Gronehestu

83-57

FLAWLESS VICTORY

Bring on Sparty lol, they'll be a decent challenge at least. 

I kid. We got the Rodents on a day when they couldn't throw it in the ocean, and that's certainly happened to us before and probably, in the last game of our season, will happen again. But for now, I'm very glad to get such a complete victory over a team I hate with such passion. 

Keep On Wisconsin



Rather Unique said:


> Side note: Nigel Hayes been really good this year. Love his game. Bucky in control up 15 against Minny.


He has been simply amazing. His efficient play, his situational awareness - he's light years ahead of most freshmen as far as knowing how to play the game. He's going to be a fantastic player, and literally the only thing he doesn't already do at a high level is can his FTs. Improve up to 75% at the stripe, and he'll be an all-conference player


----------



## bball2223

LaDonte Henton is showing out for Providence. Going to be interesting to see how he develops next year going into his final year at Providence. 6'6" and can shoot from outside and board.


----------



## Rather Unique

Iowa state exploiting the loss of Embiid in the middle.. Up 9, 6 mins to go.


----------



## bball2223

Gronehestu said:


> He has been simply amazing. His efficient play, his situational awareness - he's light years ahead of most freshmen as far as knowing how to play the game. He's going to be a fantastic player, and literally the only thing he doesn't already do at a high level is can his FTs. Improve up to 75% at the stripe, and he'll be an all-conference player


I'm from the Toledo area. I knew about Marc Loving (OSU freshman/2013 Mr. Basketball in Ohio), but I wasn't too hip to Hayes until this year. Good to see the local product tearing it up in college so far.


----------



## Rather Unique

Cuse in familiar territory.. Down 3 24seconds left


----------



## Rather Unique

WOW Cuse just got about 8 looks and none of those shots were even close!


----------



## bball2223

NC State is gonna beat Syracuse. That was a wild and hilarious last series by Syracuse. Missed a putback dunk, 4 3's and a 7 footer by Ennis. Even when they were unbeaten I never saw it with this Syracuse team.


----------



## Gronehestu

bball2223 said:


> I'm from the Toledo area. I knew about Marc Loving (OSU freshman/2013 Mr. Basketball in Ohio), but I wasn't too hip to Hayes until this year. Good to see the local product tearing it up in college so far.


Hell yeah, we really didn't know what to expect either. Bo's frontcourt recruits almost always sit a year, and if they don't redshirt they play mostly garbage minutes as a frosh. He had a huge, like 38 point game in one of those Nike skills meets or some such tournament early in H.S, but then was never really considered an elite prospect. Maybe, like Harrell, because he's not quite 6'8"

But I'll tell you this, there's only been 4 freshmen in the history of Bo Ryan at Wisconsin who have played the kind of minutes he has - Alando Tucker, Devin Harris, Josh Gasser and now Hayes. Bo makes you earn it - ask Sam Dekker. And Nigel has earned it. Anybody else from Toledo we can snap up before everyone else realizes how good they are?

LMAO @ Cuse - they're gonna end up in the Final Four just to drive me nuts


----------



## Rather Unique

Their juju, magic beans, luck or whatever you call the heroics is running on fumes.


----------



## bball2223

Gronehestu said:


> Hell yeah, we really didn't know what to expect either. Bo's frontcourt recruits almost always sit a year, and if they don't redshirt they play mostly garbage minutes as a frosh. He had a huge, like 38 point game in one of those Nike skills meets or some such tournament early in H.S, but then was never really considered an elite prospect. Maybe, like Harrell, because he's not quite 6'8"
> 
> But I'll tell you this, there's only been 4 freshmen in the history of Bo Ryan at Wisconsin who have played the kind of minutes he has - Alando Tucker, Devin Harris, Josh Gasser and now Hayes. Bo makes you earn it - ask Sam Dekker. And Nigel has earned it. Anybody else from Toledo we can snap up before everyone else realizes how good they are?
> 
> LMAO @ Cuse - they're gonna end up in the Final Four just to drive me nuts


Not in the immediate future that I'm aware of, lol. Toledo always has a few good high major prospects every 3-5 years though so I'm sure the time will come sooner than later. Some of them underrated like Hayes (See Brian Roberts at Dayton/BJ Raymond at Xavier).


----------



## bball2223

Providence beats Seton Hall 80-74. First Big East tournament title game for the Friars since '94.


----------



## bball2223

Creighton leading Xavier at the half 45-33. McDermott with 19 at the break.


----------



## bball2223

I'd like to see Louisville get the 4th #1 seed, provided they finish with the American tournament title. They have a good resume, are the #1 team in the KenPom rankings, and they have been slaughtering everybody while rounding into form.


----------



## bball2223

Duke survives to beat Clemson by 1, 63-62.


----------



## bball2223

Sean Kilpatrick misses a layup at the buzzer and UConn beats Cinci 58-56 to advance to the American final against Louisville.


----------



## Gronehestu

bball2223 said:


> I'd like to see Louisville get the 4th #1 seed, provided they finish with the American tournament title. They have a good resume, are the #1 team in the KenPom rankings, and they have been slaughtering everybody while rounding into form.


I'll bite - and I don't think it's ridiculous to say Louisville could get a 1 seed, but I think that if either Wisconsin or Michigan wins the B1G tourney, both of them will have a better resume than L'Ville

Louisville has top 50 wins over
Connecticut x2
Cincy
Southern Miss (just lost in the C-USA semifinals)

None of those are elite wins. Good ones, definitely, but not elite. 

Michigan has top 50 wins over 
Michigan St x2
Nebraska x2
Minnesota x2
Wisconsin
Ohio St
Stanford

That's 9 top 50 wins. Better than twice as many as Louisville

Wisconsin has top 50 wins over
Florida
Virginia
Michigan
Michigan St
Saint Louis
Minnesota

Not as many as UofM, but we beat the #1 team in the country (albeit way early before they were what they are, I can admit it - still damn good), and again more and of higher quality than L'Ville

Louisville is an extremely dangerous team. But they feel/appear better/more deserving than they probably are because a) they've been to back-to-back Final Fours b) they are just eviscerating the hapless bad teams that get in their way and c) they have elite talents like Russ Smith and Montrezl Harrell leading the charge

Could they be a Final Four team for the third year in a row? Absolutely. Do they have a better case for a 1 seed than Michigan or Wisconsin? Flatly, no.

Now, obviously if these teams end up losing games before their conference tourneys are over, it throws the whole argument on its ear. But I'm anticipating that either Michigan or Bucky will take the B1G (just because I said that, it'll be Sparty lmao), and if that's the case then that team should receive the final #1. They've come out of a better league, with better wins, and fought through a better conference tournament. Just my opinion. If Louisville keeps playing like they are, they're going to just destroy a couple teams on their way to 3 or 4 NCAA wins. 

Unrelated - shit man, I was so hoping Clemson could pull it off. I really can't stand Duke grr and shit again I wanted Cincy to win too lol


----------



## HKF

Louisville should definitely be a Number 2 seed. Not a one, but they are at least a 2.


----------



## Gronehestu

Yup, with the carnage going on everywhere, Louisville is a very good pick for a 2 seed. They're charging hard

I am just realizing how hard I've jinxed Michigan and Wisconsin 

Right now I'm thinking Florida, Wichita St, Arizona and B1G #1 as 1 seeds and then B1G #2, Nova, Louisville and Duke

edited...Duke not Kansas should get the other #2, they're going deeper in their tourney. Gotta stay objective lol

edit #2 - I kinda dislike Brady Heslip. The guy does nothing but shoot from deep, and he'll go long stretches where he doesn't really contribute anything to the team, and then all of a sudden he goes 6-11 or 7-12 from three and nearly beats a good team by himself. It's like...I dunno, it feels like someone like that shouldn't get to be the deciding factor in huge games. But it is what it is - he's won his team some absolutely huge postseason games the last few years and that's clutch, and Baylor is moving on and looking good.


----------



## bball2223

Gronehestu said:


> I'll bite - and I don't think it's ridiculous to say Louisville could get a 1 seed, but I think that if either Wisconsin or Michigan wins the B1G tourney, both of them will have a better resume than L'Ville
> 
> Louisville has top 50 wins over
> Connecticut x2
> Cincy
> Southern Miss (just lost in the C-USA semifinals)
> 
> None of those are elite wins. Good ones, definitely, but not elite.
> 
> Michigan has top 50 wins over
> Michigan St x2
> Nebraska x2
> Minnesota x2
> Wisconsin
> Ohio St
> Stanford
> 
> That's 9 top 50 wins. Better than twice as many as Louisville
> 
> Wisconsin has top 50 wins over
> Florida
> Virginia
> Michigan
> Michigan St
> Saint Louis
> Minnesota
> 
> Not as many as UofM, but we beat the #1 team in the country (albeit way early before they were what they are, I can admit it - still damn good), and again more and of higher quality than L'Ville
> 
> Louisville is an extremely dangerous team. But they feel/appear better/more deserving than they probably are because a) they've been to back-to-back Final Fours b) they are just eviscerating the hapless bad teams that get in their way and c) they have elite talents like Russ Smith and Montrezl Harrell leading the charge
> 
> Could they be a Final Four team for the third year in a row? Absolutely. Do they have a better case for a 1 seed than Michigan or Wisconsin? Flatly, no.
> 
> Now, obviously if these teams end up losing games before their conference tourneys are over, it throws the whole argument on its ear. But I'm anticipating that either Michigan or Bucky will take the B1G (just because I said that, it'll be Sparty lmao), and if that's the case then that team should receive the final #1. They've come out of a better league, with better wins, and fought through a better conference tournament. Just my opinion. If Louisville keeps playing like they are, they're going to just destroy a couple teams on their way to 3 or 4 NCAA wins.
> 
> Unrelated - shit man, I was so hoping Clemson could pull it off. I really can't stand Duke grr and shit again I wanted Cincy to win too lol


Totally fair. Only things I would counter with; great teams do eviscerate bad teams, and Louisville doesn't really have a bad loss, while Wisconsin/Michigan both have a couple of bad losses (Northwestern, Indiana, Charlotte) including Whisky's 5 out of 6 game slide. Louisville is hot though, and I think they make it the furthest out of the 3 teams so that's why I sided with them. I wouldn't mind Wisconsin or Michigan getting that last number one seed though. 


I was browsing another forum about a month ago and Kentucky fans were saying how Louisville should be worried about being on the bubble. Pretty funny how things change in a month, but everything involving UK fans is usually pretty hysterical.


----------



## bball2223

Gronehestu said:


> Right now I'm thinking Florida, Wichita St, Arizona and B1G #1 as 1 seeds and then B1G #2, Nova, Louisville and Duke


If Creighton wins the Big East tournament any possibility they slide over Nova as a 2 seed?


----------



## HKF

bball2223 said:


> If Creighton wins the Big East tournament any possibility they slide over Nova as a 2 seed?


Nope. Not enough good wins. Highest they can go is a 3 seed IMO.


----------



## Gronehestu

lol @ bubble talk for them. You're right man, the B1G teams have flaws Louisville doesn't. In my mind, the top-end victory category is what decides who gets a 1, 2 or 3 type seed. I can tell you I don't want to have to face those guys, I'd rather go up against familiar foes for awhile than a rampaging defending champion 

And you know what? If Wisconsin somehow loses out on seeding to somebody despite potentially winning its league, we have no one to blame but ourselves because that 5 of 6 losing stretch was pathetic for a team in 1-seed consideration. 

Wonder who Hancock is going to go nuts on this year

@ Creighton/Nova talk - that's a helluva question now, isn't it? Because resumes against everyone else aside, Creighton absolutely punked Villanova twice this year. They're probably stuck on a 3 but depending how good they look winning the Big East...hmmm....very interesting question


----------



## bball2223

*Conference Title Games March 15th*

*American:*
Louisville vs. UConn

*American East:*
Albany vs. Stony Brook

*Big 12:*
Baylor vs. Iowa State

*Big East:*
Creighton vs. Providence

*Big Sky:*
Weber State vs. North Dakota

*Big West:*
Cal-Poly vs. Cal State Northridge 

*C-USA:*
Louisiana Tech vs. Tulsa

*MAC:*
Western Michigan vs. Toledo

*MEAC:*
North Carolina Central vs. Morgan State

*Mountain West:*
San Diego State vs. New Mexico

*Pac-12:*
Arizona vs. UCLA

*Southland:*
Stephen F. Austin vs. Sam Houston State

*SWAC:*
Prairie View A&M vs. Texas Southern

*WAC:*
Idaho vs. New Mexico State


----------



## Rather Unique

Agreed on Louisville Gronehestu. Think their a 2 based on resume but damn are they beginning to look scary.. 

Creighton's resume sucks but you just know Nova is happy to hopefully not see them for a while.. Classic case of having a teams number.


----------



## Rather Unique

Tie game in the Mountain West between Boise State and New Mexico with 10 to go


----------



## Rather Unique

New Mexico catching a big break. Bropleh ejected on a flagrant 2. SMH. 

was leading the Broncos with 16 and a total matchup problem for the lobos.


----------



## Gronehestu

I keep trying different feeds online and haven't gotten a good one for the Boise/NM game that I can tolerate watching as it skips and sputters but I'm gametracking and it's been a good one so far. Ryan Watkins is just relentless on the glass, and Bairstow is a bad mother's son. Dude has improved by Superman leaps-and-bounds the last 2 years. 

Completely unrelated and unsurprising, there's an article up on CBS praising Kentucky for really getting back on track and looking like the #1 team some thought they were pre-season. Which is completely and utterly ridiculous to say after one stand-alone win over an LSU team that is nowhere near the bubble. It was written by the leading asshole in the state Gregg Doyell, who is the only current sports journalist who I completely refuse to read. But even seeing that such a thing appeared on the frontpage of their site had me chuckling. It sure must be nice to have the kind of stranglehold on media fanfare that the SEC enjoys


----------



## HKF

This Boise/New Mexico game has been a treat to watch. This entire Mountain West tournament on CBS Sports Network has been great. I like this announcing team too because they will call out the officials. Physical ass game.

That Kentucky article was a joke. Not gonna say anything else.


----------



## Rather Unique

The flagrant 2 was garbage, it looked bad but it wasn't malicious. Don't make that call in a semifinal game. Boise hanging tough tho.. 

LOL at Doyel. Dude's a tool. UK needs all the good press they can get. LSU is about the only team they've impressively routed lately.


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF, you'll love Gottlieb then, he calls out damn near every other call.. lol


----------



## HKF

I do love Gottlieb. What a game this is.


----------



## bball2223

Lost it at Ben Howland in studio after UCLA blew Stanford out.


----------



## Rather Unique

That's cold mane.


----------



## HKF

Boise took 13 seconds to get a layup. Just can't be that casual with so little time.


----------



## bball2223

All the title games tomorrow are finalized, see page 12, or probably this current page if you are on 50 posts per page. Looking forward to another great day of games tomorrow.


----------



## bball2223

Tennessee up 11-9 on Florida early. The Gators have been toying with teams so far so I fully expect them to win by 20 eventually.


----------



## bball2223

Albany and Stony Brook tied at 54 with under 3 minutes left in the America East final.


----------



## bball2223

Albany wins, grabs the bid for the American East. It's probably safe to pencil them in as a 16 seed at this point.


----------



## Gronehestu

Finished my last paper

**** yes


Bring on the hoops


----------



## Rather Unique

Talib Zanna really coming into his own in this tourney, looking good again today. PITT and UVA knotted at 21 right


----------



## bball2223

Tulsa beats Louisiana Tech to snag the C-USA auto bid.


----------



## bball2223

Rather Unique said:


> Talib Zanna really coming into his own in this tourney, looking good again today. PITT and UVA knotted at 21 right


I felt like every rebound he grabbed against us yesterday was on the offensive end. He's playing like a man possessed right now.


----------



## bball2223

Tennessee up 35-28 at the break over Florida.


----------



## Rather Unique

bball2223 said:


> Tulsa beats Louisiana Tech to snag the C-USA auto bid.


Damn it. Good for Danny Manning but all the good mid major sleepers keep losing!


----------



## HKF

Tulsa is better than LA Tech. They tied for the league title. Still the bottom of the bracket is horrible (14-16 seeds). I sure hope Georgia State and NC Central win or those games will all be wastes of time.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Love me some Kasey Hill. He is going to be one of the most improved players in the country next season. He's a pass first PG with elite level jets and ball handling who can get to the rim at will. He can't shoot, but meh, that can be worked on.


----------



## Rather Unique

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Love me some Kasey Hill. He is going to be one of the most improved players in the country next season. He's a pass first PG with elite level jets and ball handling who can get to the rim at will. He can't shoot, but meh, that can be worked on.


We'll need it, that's for sure..


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Rather Unique said:


> We'll need it, that's for sure..


After I said that he had three really bad possessions in a row, lol. Still love his game.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

I thought UT would wilt for sure once UF surged into the lead. Props to them for coming back.

Their bigs are getting away with a ton underneath, though.


----------



## Rather Unique

They've improved a lot since the last time we met, thought this might be a battle. Those dudes do work on the offensive glass.


----------



## bball2223

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Love me some Kasey Hill. He is going to be one of the most improved players in the country next season. He's a pass first PG with elite level jets and ball handling who can get to the rim at will. He can't shoot, but meh, that can be worked on.


And I think getting to learn playing behind Wilbiken for a year will do wonders for him. Donovan will coach him up though, he is going to be fantastic.


----------



## Rather Unique

One of the PITT's program notorious scoring droughts rearing its ugly head...if UVA hit a couple more shots it may get out of reach for PITT.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Tennessee is absolutely mugging our players down low. Call something, please.


----------



## Rather Unique

Good finishes here...


----------



## bball2223

Doesn't even look like Wilbiken got him at all.


----------



## Rather Unique

Damn. PITT can't pull it off, UVA survives by 3.


----------



## Rather Unique

bball2223 said:


> Doesn't even look like Wilbiken got him at all.


There was contact but it was a soccer flop.


----------



## bball2223

Florida hangs on as well.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Tennessee held to 14 second half points.


----------



## bball2223

Michigan/Ohio State is a good one. 58-57 Wolverines with a little under 10 minutes to go.


----------



## Rather Unique

Sam Thompson is jumping out the gym today.


----------



## bball2223

If Ohio State can score like this they can make a run in the big dance.


----------



## Rather Unique

bball2223 said:


> If Ohio State can score like this they can make a run in the big dance.


I like Michigan but this is way more of an indictment of their D. Wasn't great last year...even worse this year.


----------



## bball2223

Rather Unique said:


> I like Michigan but this is way more of an indictment of their D. Wasn't great last year...even worse this year.


Agree.

I like Michigan a lot this year. Not as deep as last year, but they can still score with anyone. Lack of size/defense will be their downfall, but if Walton/Stauskas are getting loose they can beat anyone.


----------



## HKF

Can't wait till Craft graduates. The amount of slurping this fool has been given from the media is disgusting. He sucks. Stauskas killing 'em.


----------



## bball2223

Huge rebound by Lavert. His development and the growth of Stauskas has been awesome to watch.


----------



## HKF

Good. Craft will be exposed in the tournament again as well. Dude choked. LOL.


----------



## bball2223

Aaron Craft


----------



## Rather Unique

Dookies up 1 at the half. Jabari and TJ both playing well.


----------



## Diable

Tony Buckets is going to be a steal if you draft in early 20's where they are projecting him. Dude is a great scorer. If we could pick him up with the Portland pick I'd be okay with that.


----------



## Gronehestu

Yeah...I hate being right about how dangerous Sparty is


----------



## Rather Unique

Gronehestu said:


> Yeah...I hate being right about how dangerous Sparty is


Far from over but looks like 4 days of straight practice did now healthy Sparty good, real good.


----------



## bball2223

Izzo is a master at this. Play a super tough schedule, and hit on all cylinders come March. He is the anti-Boeheim.


----------



## Rather Unique

Jabari's dunks just sapped all of NC state's energy and belief in that 2nd half. Looks like its the Dookies/UVA for the ACC championship.


----------



## HKF

Dickie V is officially senile. NC State is not a tournament team. Like other teams, if they would get up for the bad teams they lost to during the season, they wouldn't need to win the league to get in.


----------



## Gronehestu

lol for **** sakes, our shooting %'s have come up to a respectable level, but they're still making 63%

I hate Sparty tremendously, but damn if they aren't the type of team everyone wishes they could be like


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

nm


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

HKF said:


> Can't wait till Craft graduates. The amount of slurping this fool has been given from the media is disgusting. He sucks. Stauskas killing 'em.


Try being in SEC country and having to listen to all the Marshall Henderson praise. Ole Miss would be a tournament team without him, because he's an absolute cancer with his horrid chucking, but Andy Kennedy is too dumb to realize it.

Never seen such praise for a guy who shoots 35% from the field. He's really bad.


----------



## Diable

HKF said:


> Dickie V is officially senile. NC State is not a tournament team. Like other teams, if they would get up for the bad teams they lost to during the season, they wouldn't need to win the league to get in.



They would probably be in if they don't get hosed in the UNC game or if they hadn't hosed themselves against Syracuse. If they had won today that probably would have gotten them in as well. They started the season poorly though and they have had a lot of let downs.


----------



## Rather Unique

UCLA's offense showing out to start against Zona. 26 points in the first 10 mins.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Since the committee is allowed to drop teams like Kansas in seeding because of injuries, shouldn't they be allowed to elevate teams that have played through injuries? 

Michigan State has a #1 seed resume if you only count the games where they were healthy, but I've seen them slotted as low as 5. If they beat Michigan tomorrow, I feel like they have a better case than anybody for that last #1 spot.


----------



## HKF

CBS is killing me. I hate watching Big 10 basketball. Where is the New Mexico-San Diego State game? It's nowhere on cable either. No reason this game couldn't have started at 6:30.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Diable said:


> They would probably be in if they don't get hosed in the UNC game or if they hadn't hosed themselves against Syracuse. If they had won today that probably would have gotten them in as well. They started the season poorly though and they have had a lot of let downs.


The non-shooting foul on the Tj Warren layup at the end of the Syracuse game was the worst call I've seen all year. NC State sucks, but if they miss the tournament on that I will feel bad for them.


----------



## bball2223

I've said it in here before, but Keith Appling is terrible when the game is on the line.


----------



## bball2223

Michigan vs. Michigan State Big 10 final is going to be fun.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

HKF said:


> CBS is killing me. I hate watching Big 10 basketball. Where is the New Mexico-San Diego State game? It's nowhere on cable either. No reason this game couldn't have started at 6:30.


You hate watching the Big 10 but like San Diego State and New Mexico? I feel like every game between those teams threatens a 18-10 halftime score.


----------



## HKF

Big Ten games seem to always take 2 and a half hours because of all the damn fouling. It's not fun to watch.


----------



## bball2223

Texas Southern wins the SWAC.


----------



## Rather Unique

What a great first half in the PAC 12 ship. UCLA up 42-40.


----------



## bball2223

Louisville up 37-23 in the American final at the half. Russ Smith stripped Napier and pushed it up the court to Rozier for a layup before the buzzer.


----------



## bball2223

Rather Unique said:


> What a great first half in the PAC 12 ship. UCLA up 42-40.


I forgot that game was this early. I'm gonna switch to it though because Louisville is cruising again.


----------



## Rather Unique

Great game despite the low score in the Mountain West ship as well. New Mexico and SDST tied.


----------



## bball2223

I would like this UCLA team a lot more next week and beyond if Alford wasn't the coach. Some serious talent on their squad.


----------



## Rather Unique

I'm a HUGE fan of Babyface Slow-Mo Kyle Anderson. Great kid, ton of game.


----------



## Rather Unique

WHAT A GAME out west, both teams going HARD.


----------



## bball2223

Damn. Jordan Adams with the huge 3. 71-68 UCLA with 35 seconds left.


----------



## Rather Unique

Jordan Adams with the monster no, no, noo, noooo, noooooYEAAAAA shot.


----------



## 29380

Why in the hell did Aaron Gordon take that shot?


----------



## bball2223

UCLA will lock this one up.


----------



## Rather Unique

I think Zona is championship contender but they didn't show a lot of poise in that last minute and a half. Just sayin...


----------



## Gronehestu

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Try being in SEC country and having to listen to all the Marshall Henderson praise. Ole Miss would be a tournament team without him, because he's an absolute cancer with his horrid chucking, but Andy Kennedy is too dumb to realize it.
> 
> Never seen such praise for a guy who shoots 35% from the field. He's really bad.



They seriously still praise him? That's flat-out ridiculous. What in the name of sweet **** is there about him, on of off the court, which is in the least bit admirable? Like what are the types of things that are said?

I almost want to see this, just to be floored that it actually exists lol

Sure hope Bucky recovers from this loss, because Sparty absolutely had their way with us. On the one hand, I doubt any team in America would have beaten them today. On the other hand, Wisconsin has lost too many times in the postseason simply because the team they ran into shot an obscene % from the floor, and no matter how great your opponent is, at a certain point you just need to get it the hell done, Badgers. Hope they get it right and make a run in the NCAAs because this team is too talented to disappoint us again. 

This NM/SDSU game has been awesome


----------



## Rather Unique

AND 1 on the steal. HOLY HELL.


----------



## Rather Unique

AND 1 going the other way now :laugh: HOLY HELL.


----------



## HKF

Arizona is going to get picked off. Injuries have killed the Pac-12 this year IMO. This New Mexico/San Diego State game has been terrific. So physical.

All I hope is that Louisville is not in Wichita or Florida's bracket, because I would be picking them to get to the Final Four.


----------



## Rather Unique

Kendall Williams. BALL.


----------



## HKF

Hell of a shot by Kendall Williams.


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> Arizona is going to get picked off. Injuries have killed the Pac-12 this year IMO. This New Mexico/San Diego State game has been terrific. So physical.
> 
> All I hope is that Louisville is not in Wichita or Florida's bracket, because I would be picking them to get to the Final Four.


Pitino always has his guys playing with such athletic ferocity come tourney time. It's scary.


----------



## HKF

I hope Toledo doesn't get an at-large. Gaudy record but like Green Bay, just not enough good wins.


----------



## Rather Unique

Is the Providence coach drinking a protein shake on the bench?! The hell?? :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique

Bryce Cotton. Ballin.


----------



## Rather Unique

Providence punches their ticket. BE Champs.


----------



## HKF

I seriously wonder what Creighton will do if they get behind. They literally play zero defense, so how do they get back into the ball game if they get down early?


----------



## Rather Unique

HKF said:


> I seriously wonder what Creighton will do if they get behind. They literally play zero defense, so how do they get back into the ball game if they get down early?


Well they whooped out a full court zone press. So that and pop 3 balls from half court is my guess. They really struggled against that 2-3, better hope they don't line up with Cuse, Louisville or Florida. 

They do play some man tho. They're just godawful at creating turnovers, no matter the D what they run.


----------



## HKF

Great shooting team, but if they are off, they seem like a second round and out team to me. If they match up with George Washington or an Oklahoma team, they could go home early. Need to see where they are seeded.


----------



## shupioneers1

Am I the only one that thinks Green Bay should be selected before either Mizzou or Arkansas get in?? Granted, GB beat them in December when UVA was terrible, but that's a better win then either the Tigers or Razorbacks have. Arkansas's best wins: Minnesota, Clemson and Kentucky twice. That's a bubble team, an NIT team and a team that will have 10 losses after Florida gets done with them with the "best recruiting class in the country." Arkansas also finished a dismal 3-6 on the road in SEC play with a pathetic 25 point loss to 13-18 Alabama.
Mizzou meanwhile finished 2-7 on the road in SEC play with a 27 point loss at Tennessee. There best win is UCLA and then what else?? Arkansas?? West Virginia?? NC State?? You could make the argument Western Michigan is Mizzou's second best OOC win. 
I'm not advocating Green Bay get into the field, but if either of those SEC schools get in and GB doesn't, that's a travesty.


----------



## Kreutz35

I still don't understand why Mizzery's even in the discussion to be in the dance. Their resume is very weak.


----------



## Gronehestu

Bubble field actually feels pretty set this year, whoa

I'm not advocating Green Bay getting in either, but you're right if Mizzou or Arkansas gets in that would be ridiculous as ****, and no less ridiculous than GB getting in. Mizzou has the flimsiest bubble resume in years


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Seems like a good time for my annual whinge about how stupid the conference tournaments are for one-bid leagues.


----------



## ZachS89

Somebody explain to me why Michigan is projected to be the #1 seed over Duke and even Virginia. Duke beat Michigan earlier this year fairly easily does the committee not take that into account i mean yeah Duke got cold and Michigan got hot but UNC, Cuse, and Virginia are better wins than Mich St(who was hobbled most of the conference season), Ohio St, abd Wisconsin. It seems like sometimes they hold the weeks leading up to March Maddness higher than a teams whole season, which there isn't anything wrong with that. Also am i the only one that wants to see a Wichita St vs Louisville matchup somewhere down the line
Van Vleet vs Russdiculous
Cleathony Early vs Montrezl Harrell
Baker vs Hancock
Thats a championship level game that we could see in the Elite 8


----------



## Gronehestu

ZachS89 said:


> Somebody explain to me why Michigan is projected to be the #1 seed over Duke and even Virginia. Duke beat Michigan earlier this year fairly easily does the committee not take that into account i mean yeah Duke got cold and Michigan got hot but UNC, Cuse, and Virginia are better wins than Mich St(who was hobbled most of the conference season), Ohio St, abd Wisconsin. It seems like sometimes they hold the weeks leading up to March Maddness higher than a teams whole season, which there isn't anything wrong with that. Also am i the only one that wants to see a Wichita St vs Louisville matchup somewhere down the line
> Van Vleet vs Russdiculous
> Cleathony Early vs Montrezl Harrell
> Baker vs Hancock
> Thats a championship level game that we could see in the Elite 8


You watch a lot of ESPN don't you? 

Duke's resume is simply not as good as Michigan's, that should be readily apparent. Michigan has 10 top 50 wins to Duke's 6. And you're making the case thst Duke should get vredit for a head to head win over Michigan out one side of your mouth while then claiming that UVa is better than Wisconsin out the other side. You know that Bucky beat the Cavs, in their house, right? Louisville, Virginia and Wisconsin should all receive a higher seed than Duke. And so should Michigan. They deserve the final 1 even with a loss to Sparty

And Cuse...lol I'm not gonna take a cheap shot.


----------



## bball2223

Last Auto-Bids to be awarded today, here are the match ups:

*A-10:*
VCU vs. St. Joes

*ACC:*
Virginia vs. Duke

*Big 10:*
Michigan vs. Michigan State

*SEC:*
Florida vs. Kentucky

*Sun Belt:*
Georgia State vs. UL-Lafayette


----------



## Rather Unique

Weber and Lewis for VCU sure missin a lot of layups today.


----------



## shupioneers1

Watching parts of this Georgia State/La-Lafayette game out of the Sun Belt and that New Orleans skyline (??) logo on the near side of the court is beyond ridiculous looking. I honestly can't tell where the 3 point line is in the corner and where the out of bounds line is on the far side because the 3 colors blend in with each other.


----------



## Rather Unique

Coach K got a T for throwing a marker at his own bench. WHUT?!


----------



## HKF

Rather Unique said:


> Weber and Lewis for VCU sure missin a lot of layups today.


Been the knock on them all year. All of these athletes, but none of them can shoot it seems. If they match up with Gonzaga or someone like that, I don't like their chances because of their scoring droughts.


----------



## Rather Unique

Jabari putting the team on his back tho. Dunk, jumpshot, block, spinning jump hook.


----------



## Rather Unique

What a defender this Akil Mitchell is. Wow.


----------



## bball2223

St. Joes finished the game very strongly. Also good for Virginia, Regular Season/ACC tournament champs.


----------



## HKF

Virginia was the best team in the ACC and they proved it.


----------



## HKF

And Georgia State is going to the NIT. Louisiana Lafayette wins.


----------



## bball2223

And UL-Lafayette wins the Sun Belt in OT, despite 37 from Ryan Harrow. Sorry @ATLien.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

St. Joe's is the best 5 man team in the nation.

Seriously, they play 5 guys. 

Should be 6 for the Atlantic 10.


----------



## ATLien

bball2223 said:


> And UL-Lafayette wins the Sun Belt in OT, despite 37 from Ryan Harrow. Sorry <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> @ATLien. <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->


Good game, but ULL deserved to win. GSU played selfish at the end and tried to run down the shot clock instead of playing aggressive.


----------



## HKF

I have to hope that St. Joes won't be gassed come tournament time, but I am pretty sure they will be.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

HKF said:


> I have to hope that St. Joes won't be gassed come tournament time, but I am pretty sure they will be.


Yeah, that's got to take a lot out of those guys.


----------



## Rather Unique

Gary Harris playing like a Pro today. 

Scary moment for the Gators with Frazier II but he's ok.


----------



## Gronehestu

Awesome that try as ESPN might, no 1 seed for the Dookies

Congrats to Tony Bennett and his guys they've been rolling for months. Great to see toughness and defense prevail. Wa-hoo-wa!


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Gronehestu said:


> Awesome that try as ESPN might, no 1 seed for the Dookies
> 
> Congrats to Tony Bennett and his guys they've been rolling for months. Great to see toughness and defense prevail. Wa-hoo-wa!


UVa is going to be a tough out. Sconnie looking at a 3?


----------



## Rather Unique

I'll tell you what, if Sparty is going to play D like that and Gary Harris produces like today, notch another Final Four for Izzo.


----------



## Kreutz35

I'm ready to see this bracket!


----------



## Gronehestu

EpicFailGuy said:


> UVa is going to be a tough out. Sconnie looking at a 3?


I don't see why we'd fall from possibly a #1 all the way to a 3 just because we lost to a team that appears to be 2nd only to Louisville in terms of 'oh shit I hope we don't get stuck in their bracket'

But, the name on the front of our jersey is always good for -1 seeding spot. It is known. 

So long as we get to play in Milwaukee, I won't gripe about a 3. If we get a 3 and have to travel, my jimmies will be a-rustlin' 

Sweet holy crap, when Sparty flips the switch on, it's on like a billboard in Las Vegas.


----------



## Kreutz35

Healthy Sparty is scary good. Them and Louisville are up high on my list of favorites to take it all this year.


----------



## UD40

Cauley-Stein has himself a very nice line right now for UK.


----------



## HKF

When Kentucky loses, I am sure the Harrison twins will be responsible. Those kids are garbage.


----------



## bball2223

Sparty peaking at the right time. Whoever gets the #1 seed in their region won't be happy.


----------



## Gronehestu

Alright, games are done, can't wait to watch the brackets come out with the TV on mute


----------



## Rather Unique

Jeez, I hate playing teams 3 times, ESPECIALLY, if they're talented. So tough. Good win for my Gators.


----------



## Nimreitz

Gronehestu said:


> I don't see why we'd fall from possibly a #1 all the way to a 3 just because we lost to a team that appears to be 2nd only to Louisville in terms of 'oh shit I hope we don't get stuck in their bracket'
> 
> But, the name on the front of our jersey is always good for -1 seeding spot. It is known.
> 
> So long as we get to play in Milwaukee, I won't gripe about a 3. If we get a 3 and have to travel, my jimmies will be a-rustlin'
> 
> Sweet holy crap, when Sparty flips the switch on, it's on like a billboard in Las Vegas.


As long as we're in Milwaukee I don't really give a **** if we're a 5.


----------



## ZachS89

Florida has to be the favorite to win it all
Arizona hasn't been the same over the past two months
Witchta St won't make the Elite 8 mark my words
Virginia plays good team ball, not a very athletic team but have soumd fundamentals


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Man, Kentucky had the refs in their pocket or something down the stretch - absolutely horrible, biased, one sided officiating. They even missed to obvious goal tends on UK that cost UF four points.

Screw Kentucky.


----------



## HKF

I need to see Wichita's bracket. If they got Louisville in it, I would be worried, but other than them, I think Wichita can beat anyone. Van Vleet is the best point guard in the country IMO. Guy just never turns the ball over.


----------



## HKF

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Man, Kentucky had the refs in their pocket or something down the stretch - absolutely horrible, biased, one sided officiating. They even missed to obvious goal tends on UK that cost UF four points.
> 
> Screw Kentucky.


Florida also missed two front ends of one and one's that could have hurt them.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

HKF said:


> Florida also missed two front ends of one and one's that could have hurt them.


Missed FTs have hurt this UF senior class for four years now, it's not going to change, unfortunately. Gotta think it stings them at some point in the tournament.

The difference is, they're finding a way to win the close games this season instead of blowing them.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

I really don't like Julius Randle's game, either, fwiw. Seems his whole game is predicated on driving as hard as he can to the lane and hoping to draw a foul. He doesn't have great hops, he has a modest wing span, and really struggles to finish in traffic.

Then again, Calapari is probably just an idiot who doesn't know how to utilize him properly. UF completely shut him down three times this season.


----------



## shupioneers1

I'm thrilled that either Syracuse or Aaron Craft will be gone by the first Saturday. The only thing that would be better is if both lose in the first round.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Don't like Pittsburgh in the second round potentially, at all. Hopefully Colorado takes them out.


----------



## Rather Unique

Nebrasketbawl in!


----------



## HKF

Damn, Baylor gets games in San Antonio, those feel like home games. Creighton could lose that game. Elfrid Payton is a future NBA guard.


----------



## Gronehestu

Great seed, got a 2, got Milwaukee. I can't believe they gave us the right seed lol

American presents a real interesting matchup, tough defensive team with 4 solid scoring options. Might be a real good game.

Oregon/BYU are both high scoring, backcourt-centric teams. Either could blow us out if we can't make shots, but I'm glad that neither is a real good defensive team.

EDIT: there sure are a lot of western-state teams that are facing off against one another...


----------



## Rather Unique

NC State in.. Whoa.


----------



## Gronehestu

Rather Unique said:


> NC State in.. Whoa.


You gotta be ****ing kidding me. ESPN always finds a way to take care of its own


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Mercer over Duke.


----------



## HKF

So Wichita State got screwed. Damn.


----------



## Rather Unique

Wichita St. Draws a possible UK in round of 32.... That's a handful.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

HKF said:


> So Wichita State got screwed. Damn.


Depends. I still don't see UK beating them. At this point in the season, Kentucky is what they are.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Brutal Mid-West region.


----------



## Kreutz35

Nebraska vs Creighton a possible second round matchup lol.


----------



## Gronehestu

HKF said:


> So Wichita State got screwed. Damn.


Absolutely pathetic. The deck is so stacked by the powers that be against non-BCS schools...shit man I'm a BCS league fan and this still pisses me off. They earned better than that. 

I am glad Saint Louis got a 5 though, that's solid. And yet, they stack the deck once again, because whoever wins the 12/12 game will have the magical power of having gotten one tourney game under its belt already and the momentum that goes with. Oh, those tricky selection committee members


----------



## Rather Unique

I know Iowa been slipping and the SEC was down. But Iowa/Tenn is one hell of a first four game.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Rather Unique said:


> I know Iowa been slipping and the SEC was down. But Iowa/Tenn is one hell of a first four game.


I think Tennessee will absolutely hammer them, personally. I disagree with Gottlieb on how that matchup will play out.


----------



## HKF

SMU in the NIT.


----------



## 29380

SMU is better than NC State.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Why even have seeds if Louisville and Michigan State are going to be 4 seeds?


----------



## Rather Unique

Mrs. Thang said:


> Why even have seeds if Louisville and Michigan State are going to be 4 seeds?


That's just hilarious. ESPECIALLY Louisville.


----------



## bball2223

Louisville is going to run that region anyways.


----------



## bball2223

5/12 upsets, Stephen F. Austin over VCU?


----------



## FSH

Louisville being a 4 seed is the most insane thing ive ever seen in all of my years watching the selection show


----------



## shupioneers1

FSH said:


> Louisville being a 4 seed is the most insane thing ive ever seen in all of my years watching the selection show


And the game before NC State in as the last 4 in. I want some of what the committee was smoking in Indianapolis when they made up that bracket.


----------



## Gronehestu

I keep going over the NC State resume, and I'm not even mad anymore, I'm laughing

They're like, seriously 7 or 8 teams away from a bid. Them getting in is as ridiculous as if Toledo, UW-Green Bay, Louisiana Tech, Arkansas, Missouri, California, Minnesota, Southern Miss or Richmond had gotten a bid

The only, ONLY thing they did this year was to beat an absolutely reeling Syracuse team on a neutral floor at the very end of the season. They're 5-5 over their last 10 games. They have 3 losses to teams ranked 99th or worse in the RPI - two of them coming at home.

I mean this is the committee a) shamelessly scratching the ACC's back and b) just trolling everyone - reminding us all that they're in charge, and at the end of the day they can do whatever they want. This is the NCAA, and the NCAA as a leadership entity is just a joke anyways. I just wish it was a funny one.

EDIT: and of course, because everyone in the country is upset about them getting a bid, they'll win at least one game lol


----------



## Rather Unique

Have a feelin that had to do more with getting TJ Warren (a mid 1st rd NBA talent) in then it did NC state...


----------



## Gronehestu

Rather Unique said:


> Have a feelin that had to do more with getting TJ Warren (a mid 1st rd NBA talent) in then it did NC state...


lol which would make it even more ridiculous. It's like saying 'we care more about getting a kid who is leaving college without his degree into the tourney than we care about letting _teams_ that did more to earn it in'

You may well be right man.


----------



## FSH

I cant believe how many people are picking Michigan State to win it all. All of ESPN and Bleacher Report are picking them


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Gronehestu said:


> Absolutely pathetic. The deck is so stacked by the powers that be against non-BCS schools...shit man I'm a BCS league fan and this still pisses me off. They earned better than that.
> 
> I am glad Saint Louis got a 5 though, that's solid. And yet, they stack the deck once again, because whoever wins the 12/12 game will have the magical power of having gotten one tourney game under its belt already and the momentum that goes with. Oh, those tricky selection committee members


The Midwest is insane. Louisville is criminally underseeded. A-10 got mad respect from the committee. Now it's time to earn it.


----------



## Gronehestu

EpicFailGuy said:


> The Midwest is insane. Louisville is criminally underseeded. A-10 got mad respect from the committee. Now it's time to earn it.



Yeah reading over there and everyone's pretty freakin happy, I was a bit surprised. They ended up pretty much exactly where they should be, I though. Guess it really is a landmark deal when the committee shows it can be capable of common sense right? lol...I was disappointed to see SLU and UMass saddled with play-in winners, though

Congrats to your guys. Go do work on somebdoy. I absolutely hope that a couple A-10/ACC matchups can happen.


----------



## HKF

I think Louisville's going to repeat, but to me the two teams that could beat them are Wichita and Florida. In my scenario, Louisville would beat the Gators in the Final.


----------



## HKF

I am still trying to figure out why Indianapolis is the regional two years running. Seems like overkill.


----------



## Basel

http://www.basketballforum.com/march-madness/

March Madness Forum Open.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

NC State is an egregiously bad pick, but if there was a conference that got too much love from the committee it's actually probably the Big-12.

A 9-loss Kansas team with its best player missing the first weekend and possibly more is a 2-seed? That shitty Baylor team is a 6 but Harvard is a 12? There's nobody who flat out doesn't belong, but everybody looks a line too high.


----------



## shupioneers1

The West region sucks! There's like 10 teams that can win the region, but each one of them has a fatal flaw and each one is more then capable of getting bounced by the second round.


----------



## ZachS89

What's with all the Louisville love, the teams they blew out were Rutgers, Houston, and Uconn. I just don't understand why people all of a sudden think they are gonna get back to the final 4 that Mid-West bracket is gonna be hell on everyone not just Witchita St.


----------

